
Show HN: An XML-like document with spreadsheet formulas for values and undo-redo - asrp
https://github.com/asrp/persistent_doc
======
teleclimber
Interesting concept. What is your use case for this? Also, you say you have
"spreadsheet formulas", but is it possible to apply a formula to a range of
nodes, like you can in an actual spreadsheet?

~~~
asrp
> What is your use case for this?

I'm using it in guitktk [1]

> Also, you say you have "spreadsheet formulas", but is it possible to apply a
> formula to a range of nodes, like you can in an actual spreadsheet?

You can apply to all children of a node like len(`foo). In a different
version, if you wanted to do that for an entire subtree, you could have
something like len(list((`foo).dfs()))

[1] [https://blog.asrpo.com/gui_toolkit](https://blog.asrpo.com/gui_toolkit)

